# Visiting Golden is too needy.



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

What kind of history does he have? 

I'd guess some of that will improve with your love and attention....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

By the way, welcome to the forum..... :wave:


----------



## Rileyesq (Nov 25, 2006)

He came from a backyard breeder and was badly starved when found. He's now 8, and has spent the last 6 years with his present owner, who loves him to death. 
I have to admit, part of me is wondering if he's testing me, since he doesn't do this with his owner -- D, his owner, just orders him to his bed, and he goes, and entertains himself with bone or toy.
But I'm torn, since he is in a relatively new environment, even if my dog and I aren't new to him. 

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It's probably about the new environment...especially if he's not like that with the present owner... Or maybe he misses him?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Goldens are a pretty needy bunch as it is. Put them in a strange environment, and it gets worse. Goldens are man's best friend, but we are truly their best friend also.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Sounds like a slight case of separation anxiety. it will be interesting to see if he continues to do it as much when his owner returns. Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Goldens are called velcro dogs for a reason. They love to stick by their humans. This may be a case of the dog missing his owner, being a little unsure of what's happening, and just exhibiting typical golden behavior. 

Try not to treat him any differently than the other dog. That way, he can see that he's just expected to follow the household rules. But make sure he gets plenty of affection. I'll bet he'll jump around like crazy when his owner comes back.


----------



## MollieBear (Nov 15, 2006)

I have to agree with everyones comments about the breed just needed to be close. I love the velcro dog comment, I've never heard that! We got our sixth golden 6 months ago and everyone since her, including our 5 year old male is very needy. They are always right beside us no matter what, when we go away a neighbor who loves dogs watches them and she said they were extra needy when we left. I think when an owner is away it really upsets them, and they are looking for extra tlc.


----------



## MollieBear (Nov 15, 2006)

I have to agree with everyones comments about the breed just needed to be close. I love the velcro dog comment, I've never heard that! We got our sixth golden 6 months ago and everyone since her, including our 5 year old male is very needy. They are always right beside us no matter what, when we go away a neighbor who loves dogs watches them and she said they were extra needy when we left. I think when an owner is away it really upsets them, and they are looking for extra tlc.


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

I once helped take care of my friend's golden puppy for a week. Unlike my dog who can keep himself to himself, the puppy was as needy as the one you were describing! whatever he did, he needed to be in physical contact with me. 
once it followed me to the bathroom and refused to go. After letting him stay in the bathroom, I knew what kind of trouble he could be up to! He pawed the shower curtain constantly and tried to poke his nose thru the curtain. When I put on body moisturiser, he got all happy and tried to lick the lotion!I had to push him away many times. 

I guess there's not much you can change if a dog is over affectionate(and why change?), but you may try to modify his behaviours to make them more acceptable.I guess a puppy who is away from his master is even more insecure and needs reassurance. What i did was to have some simple training sessions like asking him to sit and stay, and when he tried to bug me, i gave him a toy to focus on, and assigned an area for him to sleep and rest.whenever i wanted him out of my 'zone', i asked him to stay in his area instead and give him a toy. it helped a little coz he seemed proud of having a toy of his own(while my own dog wasn't given one). my dog would go for it quickly when it's been left on the floor!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes- goldens can be velcro dogs. Mine is a little more independent though, he generally follows me from room to room but does not need to be right beside me at all times.

Having said that, this dog sounds like he had been through a lot earlier in his life and he's probably much better when he's with his owner, but he may be upset because, no offense, he's with you right now--and is going to be looking for extra reassurance. 

I would just tell him he's a good dog and encourage him to go play or what not, and if he continues, just ignore him. There are lots of ways to be encouraging and it doesn't always mean saying 'good boy' or patting them on the head...does that make sense?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I would have to say a touch of seperation anxiety. Thank goodness it is a mild case they can get distructive.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree with the separation anxiety and he certainly needs some reassurance. He probably thinks he has been rehomed and just not sure what is going on, so the extra attention is not uncommon especially in our goldens. Brinks would be with me twenty four hours if she could be. Hopefully the five days will go by fast and when its over, the separation anxiety will be a thing of the past and he will want to come back to visit.
Also, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I think you first have to understand the breed, they are nothing like your Rotty. Goldens aren't what I'd call needy, but they are velcro dogs. They like being wherever you are. Seperation for some goldens is hard, so this may explain why you note him doing some things that he doesn't normally do with his owners. He may miss them. 

Kodes always by me, or close to where he can see me. The licking you can just tell him to go lie down as your doing, or even a nice little walk. Have you tryed that? I'm thinking it may help him focus on something else for a bit, then come home and sleep a bit.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

Know what you mean, ours is the same way-my husband wants to invent an automatic petting machine for the in-between times when he can't do the job himself-ha!


----------

